# Canon R7?



## jonnopi (May 7, 2020)

Any news on a Canon R7? or such that will handle Canon 7D II type wildlife photography?


----------



## andrei1989 (May 7, 2020)

sure. it will be called M5 mark II


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 8, 2020)

The EOS R cameras are full frame, not APS-C. Canon and Nikon have both dropped their APS-C high end bodies. Its likely due to not enough sales to support designing a new one, as well as having to use all their resources for other lines. It seems improbable. Canon has publicly stated no M5 MK II.


----------



## koenkooi (May 8, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> [..] Canon has publicly stated no M5 MK II.



They didn't say that outright, the way they phrased it was ambiguous, I took it along the lines of "Hey, see this shiny new M6II? It is soooooo much better than that 2 year old M5, you could say it replaces it."


----------



## Joules (May 8, 2020)

With 45 MP and probably a less aggressive low pass filter as found in the 1DX III, the R5 should already outperform the 7D for Wildlife in anything but battery life.

If you're not the kind of 7D shooter that uses big whites and instead wants a high end crop body to save some, a step down in build quality and number of card slots to a 90D, M6 II or possibly upcoming 'high end' EOS M. 

I don't think they'll bother with a 'true' 7D successor. Step up or step down.


----------



## AlanF (May 8, 2020)

Joules said:


> With 45 MP and probably a less aggressive low pass filter as found in the 1DX III, the R5 should already outperform the 7D for Wildlife in anything but battery life.
> 
> If you're not the kind of 7D shooter that uses big whites and instead wants a high end crop body to save some, a step down in build quality and number of card slots to a 90D, M6 II or possibly upcoming 'high end' EOS M.
> 
> I don't think they'll bother with a 'true' 7D successor. Step up or step down.


Or step across.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 8, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> They didn't say that outright, the way they phrased it was ambiguous, I took it along the lines of "Hey, see this shiny new M6II? It is soooooo much better than that 2 year old M5, you could say it replaces it."


The account I read had a comment from the interviewer where he said that he asked them if he had heard right, and they said yes.(He did not say that in the published interview, but was quite sure he understood it correctly). I did not take that as ambiguous. Its been so long ago that I doubt that relocating that comment would be easy. If Nikon comes up with something, Canon will answer.


----------



## koenkooi (May 8, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The account I read had a comment from the interviewer where he said that he asked them if he had heard right, and they said yes.(He did not say that in the published interview, but was quite sure he understood it correctly). I did not take that as ambiguous. Its been so long ago that I doubt that relocating that comment would be easy. If Nikon comes up with something, Canon will answer.



DPreview said they’d asked that, but I don’t trust DPReview to report anything correctly when it comes to Canon.


----------



## deleteme (May 8, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> DPreview said they’d asked that, but I don’t trust DPReview to report anything correctly when it comes to Canon.


Despite the criticism of DPR by many they are still the resource most manufacturers go to first when wanting to communicate to the enthusiast market. DPR is no worse than another site and actually conforms to journalistic standards much better than hobbyist run blogs.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 8, 2020)

To me the idea of a replacement M5 be it an M5 II or a body with a new name is a foregone conclusion, whatever the hearsay, murmurs and rumors are, why you might ask when DPReview and others have said they asked '_somebody at Canon_' who gave an incomplete answer? Well all the manufacturers have said the profit has moved from the low cost high volume market to the higher priced, higher featured but lower volume market, not replacing the M5, the highest priced and featured model in the M range goes completely against that model and that makes no business sense at all.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 8, 2020)

Normalnorm said:


> Despite the criticism of DPR by many they are still the resource most manufacturers go to first when wanting to communicate to the enthusiast market. DPR is no worse than another site and actually conforms to journalistic standards much better than hobbyist run blogs.


Oh I think certain writers at DPReview have well earned their biased reputations, and now it is an Amazon company nobody should be under the illusion it is anything more than a sales organization.


----------



## Pape (May 9, 2020)

I doubt there will be 7 camera many years unless 7d iii .
Parts they would need to put R7 to make its quality of 7 serie would make it more expensive than R5.
Why not just use R5 or high res R with crop mode.


----------



## deleteme (May 9, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Oh I think certain writers at DPReview have well earned their biased reputations, and now it is an Amazon company nobody should be under the illusion it is anything more than a sales organization.


I agree that Amazon is a sales organization and as they sell everything puffing them all would help sales. OTOH, they are such a critical channel for the brands that criticism (that is never in short supply on the net) hardly changes their dominant sales position. I see some articles that omit or overlook some features or faults and gloss over or ignore some brands but on the whole I see them as reasonable. In fairness a lot of upset gets generated by owners of gear that feel they got/get short shrift in a review or article. The truth is that there are very few IQ differences in the various classes of cameras that render anything a true "deal-breaker" or "game-changer" except in the fantasies of how some owners "might" think they will use their camera as opposed to the cat photos they actually make.


----------



## Nigel95 (May 22, 2021)

Just saw some rumors about Sony making an announcement for a new APS-C camera. If it's true I am curious to see if Canon will respond with an announcement as well. It has been quiet for a while about a Canon APS-C R body. Would like to have a clear roadmap if we can expect something like that. I would still prefer a high end R7 with my current glass adapted instead of the R6.


----------

